# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in been

## vandenberghe

ik heb een tante van 86 jaar, in goede gezondheid,MAAR! opeens klaagt ze over pijn in het linker onderbeen,
en het rare is , ze heeft bij dag niks, ook niet als ze gaat slapen, maar na een 3 a 4 uur slaap,als ze wakker word om te plassen, krijgt ze een verschrikkelijke pijn in het onderbeen , kan zich niet meer goed leggen, en dan na 1 uur gaat die pijn over, en voelt ze niks meer,ik denk dat het haar bloedsomloop is,ze ligt enorm stil en stijf in haar bed , en ik denk dat het is omdat ze niet beweegt,denk ik he, ik heb haar ook de raad gegeven om een half pijnstillerke te nemen, en haar dokter te contakteren,weet iemand hier eventueel antwoord op ,of het ook ondervonden heeft
dank bij voorbaat
 :Confused: annie

----------


## peteroomens

In ieder geval de (huis)arts raadplegen. Op grond van beschreven symptomen _kan_ er sprake zijn van jicht.
Groet, Peter

----------


## vandenberghe

jicht, krijg je dat niet met eten en drinken? maar dat doet ze dus helemaal niet?

gr annie

----------


## peteroomens

Alleen de arts kan, na uw tante onderzocht te hebben, de werkelijke diagnose stellen. Jicht is een mogelijkheid.
Groet, Peter

----------


## vandenberghe

bedankt hoor

----------

